# Poor baby bunny



## Bangbang (Jan 19, 2007)

Today abunny came in, it was only abour 6 weeks old and was put to sleep, Itried to tell the vet i'ld take it home and care for it as it wasblind, but she said nooo 
The vet said it was showing to many sypmtonssimilar to thosefound with rabbits infectedwithMyxomatosis...I know it was for the best but it was so sad, poorbaby...:sad:


----------



## Pipp (Jan 19, 2007)

Yes, horrible disease, such suffering. :cry4:

:rip:little baby. 

Moving this to the Rainbow Bridge, hope that's okay. 



sas :cry2


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 20, 2007)

It's so hard on those circumstances, have to tryand fight to impulse to take every bunny home with me!! I know youcan't save them all and it's my responsibility to protect Bangbang andthe rest of my pets from anything that could cause them harm... but Ialways feel so guilty when in the end they have to be put to sleep... 
She went peacefully and without pain so at least now she can jump andbinkie in bunny heaven and be able to see everything she couldn't seeon earth...:rainbow:


----------

